# FET- Did any FET ladies have Decapeptyl or was just "pill" enough on it's own?



## Wendy K

Hi

I am hoping to have a FET with my 2 frozed blasts  soon

I cannot seem to get a straight answer about whether I need another Decapeptyl shot  My Decap was given on 7th January and my fresh go unfortunately failed. I bled end of Feb after BFN and was told I needed to have another bleed then could start the Pill, bleed again and then have a scan if ovaries on repose/lining thin could start Progynova and get going for FET.

Now I was told initially I may or may not need another Decap injection, they would decide 

Whilst "on" the Decap no breast tenderness sore armpits etc; but the last 2 weeks tenderness has returned and period started yesterday, so I think that must mean that the Decap is wearing off? 

Spoke to Doc at IVI yesterday (not sure which doc as they were officially closed for Easter) and she seemed vague whether I would need another Decap, then changed her mind and said I would need to have another Decap shot to be safe? 

Now I have just recieved my medication plan and they are saying I don't need another Decap shot! 

Just start the pill (I have last night )take the 21, then bleed, and then have a scan and check whether ovaries are on repose If all ok get going with Progy.

Now I didn't want another Decap shot if I didn't need one, as being shut down for nearly 3 months is not nice (no chance of ttc if FET Fails) and if the FET doesn't work I would want to try my last Fresh go in the summer, which would mean another Decap shot, and 9 consecutive months of being on Decap 

But I did ask if there was a smaller dose I could take daily (I have read elsewhere there is 0.5ml Decap) instead of 3.75ml, or Supercur, but they have not acknowledged that question, and I am concerned that my ovaries will not be on "repose" after the pill or they might start doing things on the Progynova  I have been in the past tricky to Down Reg  5 weeks etc 

THESE MAY SOUND LIKE SILLY WORRIES, BUT IF ANY LADIES HAVE SOME HELPFUL INFO, I WOULD BE REALLY GRATEFUL, AS NOONE AT IVI IS GIVING ME A STRAIGHT ANSWER, THEY KEEP CONTRADICTING EACH OTHER AND NOT GIVING ME AN EXPLANATION.

What did your clinic tell you, you needed for your FET preparation, how did it work? 

Love and babdust to all

Wendy K


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello WendyK!

My medication plan included the Pill and I also had Decap injection too. Hope that helps and wishing you the very best of luck.

Jules xxx


----------



## pigbench

Hi Wendy

My FET did not include a downreg injection or the pill and just followed my natural cycle two months after my failed fresh cycle (for which I had a shot). I think this is called natural FET but it isn't perfectly natural as you still take estrogen and progesterone hormones to support the pregnancy.

Good luck!

Christie


----------



## Shellyj

Hi Wendy, I cant answer your question, but am in the same boat as yourself ,  and very concerned.
Im at Irema doing de, and I took the pill, but no decap injection. Im now only day 7 of my cycle , and also estrogen patches.
The donor has only today started her stimms, so the embryo transfer now wont be until about 16 days time. This will be day 23 of my cycle, and Im very concerned that its not giving the embies a fair chance to implant!
Ive emailed the clinic, but I guess they will say that the drugs will be enough to support the lining for a while.

I do hope you get some answers, but I wouldnt worry if your transfer is going to be around day 17 of you cycle, as this is very normal, and probably better for you, less drugs etc.
I think reprofit in czech republic do natural fet, so you might want to look up their threads for advice.
I guess the clinics know what they are doing , and we should trust them!


Very best of luck hun,
Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## Wendy K

Hi  

Thanks for your replies 

I got my treatment plan, and they have said I don't need the Decapeptyl  but if I really want it I can have it  

They didn't mention anything about my taking a smaller dose, even though I asked?  

I want to (Hopefully ) do the FET on Monday the 5th of May (bank Hol) so dh doesn't have to take more holiday and upset work 

I am to take the full 21 pills ( I may take anything up to a week to then get AF, but may get it earlier, they suggested scan on 17th of April)
They obviously want my ovaries to be on repose, but what will be stopping them by then??   

I have worked out by the potential FET day it will be 17 weeks since my Decap shot   They think I will still have some in my system, but it is supposed to only last upto 12 weeks?  

Now, I don't want to have another Decap shot, as don't want to be shut down for another 3 months if this go doesn't work , and then need another Decap for my next (last) fresh go, but I am REALLY worried that my ovaries won't be on repose and will have to abandon this go and wait again, heading into June, and then potentially into Autumn for Fresh go (instead of Summer) we haven't booked any holidays as can't plan anything, but I was going to try and see my Fresh go as a bit of a holiday and go when the weather was good for the beach!  This may sound lame, but I need some nice thing to look forward to 

Can any of you lovely ladies tell me what happened with your FET and whether I can expect my ovaries to be doing nothing?  

Jules, I am a bit worried that you had a Decap shot, how long had it been since your previous Decap shot?
I hope all is going lovely with you 

Christie, Congrats on your pregnancy  How many weeks was it between your Decap shot and your FET, and were your ovaries quiet?
Is my FET a natural FET with the Pill, or medicated?  I have never had any snowbabies before, as am a poor responder, so have no idea what the normal prep is. But I can say I normally have a short protocol because I can take a long time to shut down.  Cetrotide was the better option.

Shelly, I wish you lots of luck and babydust sweetie, my understanding of the Decap is to shut you down so they can control your cycle and get you ready at the same time as your donor, but I do know that the E2 can sustain your lining nicely for several weeks waiting for ET, but I am not sure how that works with a natural cycle.  I look forward to good news from you   

Love and luck

Wendy K


----------



## Ms Minerva

WendyK - totally understand what you mean by combining treatment with a bit of a holiday, I am sure that it helps to be relaxed. I had a failed tx in the Autumn, so the Decap was well out of my system by the time I had my FET. 

I would say that your FET is medicated, with the Progynova to build up the lining.

This is all so hard! The good thing about FET is no hanging around in anticipation, waiting for "The Call" at least you can book everything in advance.

Good luck

Jules xxx


----------

